# Ford 3000 tractor weights



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm looking to get some tractor weights for the front on my 3000. It just seems to not pull good since there is no weight on the front. Any ideas where I can get the mount and some weights for a good reasonable price?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Mr Firefighter 
Is the tractor Bucking when you are pulling things .
Tell us more about what you are asking the tractor to do then maybe we can help. 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Like when I am harrowing. got a set of 5-6' harrows and it just seems to not pull good with them. 

Then when I try to pull things period, the front raises and just doesn't want to pull anything. 

If my brother gets on the front, it will pull like crazy then.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day Mr firefighter 
are you pulling with the drawbar or the linkage ?????
Hutch.


----------

